# Java Zinseszins Rechner



## spacefox (18. Jan 2017)

Hi , ich habe folgende aufgabe und komme nicht weiter:

Schreibe ein Programm, welches errechnet wie viele Jahre benötigt werden, um bei einem festen Zinssatz ein Sparziel zu erreichen. Der Anwender soll selbst ein Startkapital K, einen Prozentsatz P und das Zielkapital Z eingeben können. Die Ausgabe ist die Anzahl der Jahre J, bis das Zielkapital erreicht wurde. 

kann mir evtl jmd helfen? danke!


----------



## Joose (18. Jan 2017)

Klar können wir helfen, wo genau liegt das Problem? "Komme nicht weiter" ist nicht wirklich eine Problembeschreibung 
Wo hängst du? Was hast du bisher probiert? Welchen Ansatz hast du?


----------



## spacefox (18. Jan 2017)

Sorry 
mein ansatz bis her:

```
import java.util.Scanner;

public class Zielkapital {
   public static void main(String[] args) {
       Scanner sc = new Scanner(System.in);
       int jahre = 0;

       System.out.println("Geben sie Ihr startkapital an:");
       int k = sc.nextInt();
       
       System.out.println("Geben sie einen prozentsatz / p.a. an: ");
       int p = sc.nextInt();

       System.out.println("Geben sie das zielkapital an: ");
       int z = sc.nextInt();
       
       while(k <= z) {
           k = k * (p / 100 + 1);
           jahre++;
       }
       System.out.println(jahre);
   }
}
```


----------



## spacefox (18. Jan 2017)

mein problem ist eigentlich der zinseszins, sprich das er immer wieder den prozentsatz auf das neue kapital inkl, zinsertrag rechnet


----------



## fhoffmann (18. Jan 2017)

Dein Problem ist die Division von Integern.
5/100 ergibt nämlich 0.
Ersetze doch 100 durch 100.0
Außerdem sollte k (und z) float oder double sein.


----------



## Viktim (18. Jan 2017)

fhoffmann hat gesagt.:


> float oder double


Sprich: eine Komma-Zahl sein.

Außerdem 


spacefox hat gesagt.:


> *while*(k <= z) {


Außerdem solltest du hier nur ein kleiner-als nehmen, sonst macht er ja noch einmal weiter, auch wenn das Zielkapital perfekt erreicht wurde (ist aber ehh unwarscheinlich, dass das passiert.)


----------



## Mikejr (12. Sep 2022)

```
Public class Zinsenrechner {
    public static double berechneZinsen(double kapital, double zinsssatz, int jahre) {
        for (int = 0; i < jahre; i++) {
            double zins = kapital*(zinssatz/100);
            kapital = kapital + zins;
        }
        return kapital;
}
```

so wurde es auch gehen


----------



## temi (12. Sep 2022)

Mikejr hat gesagt.:


> so wurde es auch gehen


Dir ist schon klar, dass du auf ein mehrere Jahre altes Thema antwortest?


----------

